# Starret 505P-7 angle Finder Request for Information



## Lennyzx11 (Dec 14, 2019)

I have an angle finder that says to use the INNER scale for the Single cut. But I've seen another that says to use the OUTER scale for single cut.
I can't seem to find any difference. I find enough of both advertised online that I don't think I have a one off typo error.
Can anyone explain what the difference or interpetation may be between the two.
Thank you,
Lenny


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

I haven't had breakfast yet and didn't try to figure it out from the photos etc, but my first thought is that it is a matter of where zero is, and which way you are measuring. For example the same cut can either be 60 or 30 degrees. I'm a bit dyslexic, I have to be careful about that.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

In the second picture, the red text on the right side stating "Single cut use inner scale" is a typo. Look at the other two languages just under that red text as they state to use the "exterior" scale. The first picture is correct.


----------



## Lennyzx11 (Dec 14, 2019)

Tom-G said:


> In the second picture, the red text on the right side stating "Single cut use inner scale" is a typo. Look at the other two languages just under that red text as they state to use the "exterior" scale. The first picture is correct.


Tom! Good catch! I've fiddled with this thing off and on for a while looking for some hidden meaning. I should have looked at the other languages. It's plainly written.
I'm going to have to contact some poor China man in a factory somewhere and let him know.
Lenny


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I didn't notice the other languages ... I saw that both of them say "Use inner scale".


----------



## David Nickell (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets befuddled by angle finders.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

The other difference is the angle finder in the top picture is labeled Starrett and the one in the bottom picture has no brand name and appears to be a copy of the Starrett.


----------

